# Forellen Fürth/Nürnberg



## Oidaaa (24. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich werde nächste Woche meine Angelprüfung ablegen und bin guter dinge. 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Gewässern im Raum Nbg/Fürth in denen Forellen sind.

Der FV Zirndorf hat ein kleines Stück Gewässer, das laut meinen Infos aber nicht mit einer Tageskarte befischt werden kann/darf.

Kann mir ggf. jemand mehr Infos dazu oder anderen Gewässern geben?


LG


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2022)

Wenn du im Raum Nürnberg/Fürth Zugang zu Gewässern haben möchtest, in denen nennenswerte Forellenbestände vorkommen, wirst du um einen Vereinseintritt nicht herumkommen. Die Tageskartenangebote beschränken sich hier in der Gegend auf die nicht ganz so attraktiven Gewässerbereiche. Da schottet sich jeder Verein ab. In meinem Verein dürfen nicht mal passive Mitglieder am Forellenflüsschen (Zenn) angeln.


----------



## keinangelprofi (24. Mai 2022)

Die meisten Forellen-Gewässer in der Gegend sind ohnehin Fliegengewässer. Das dürfte auch eine Herausforderung sein...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Die meisten Forellen-Gewässer in der Gegend sind ohnehin Fliegengewässer. Das dürfte auch eine Herausforderung sein...



Das kommt auf die Definition des Begriffs Forellengewässer an. Ich fange jedes Jahr meine Forellen in der Regnitz und in der Zenn ... auf Wurm und Köderfisch.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2022)

Oidaaa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich werde nächste Woche meine Angelprüfung ablegen und bin guter dinge.
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Gewässern im Raum Nbg/Fürth in denen Forellen sind.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

wie Naturliebhaber schon schrieb, Zugang mit Tageskarrten zu den echten oder auch vermeintlichen Schmuckstückchen wirst Du im Großraum Nürnberg/Fürth (oder auch anderswo in unserem Umfeld) nicht bekommen. Das geht meist nur über eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Eine solche eröffnet Dir aber meist eine gute Gewässerpalette mit vielseitigen Angelmöglichkeiten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Oidaaa (24. Mai 2022)

Danke für die Antworten. Das konnte ich mir schon fast denken.
Ich möcht enur nicht mitten im Jahr einen Verein beitreten. Ich werde nur ab und zu zum fischen kommen über das restliche Jahr hinweg.


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Definition des Begriffs Forellengewässer an. Ich fange jedes Jahr meine Forellen in der Regnitz und in der Zenn ... auf Wurm und Köderfisch.


Gibts da Tageskarten? Gehört das nicht zum FV Fürth?

LG


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Mai 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Definition des Begriffs Forellengewässer an. Ich fange jedes Jahr meine Forellen in der Regnitz und in der Zenn ... auf Wurm und Köderfisch.


Ich habe bisher weder in unserer Zenn- und Regnitzstrecke Forellen gefangen, weder auf Wurm, Köfi oder Kunstköder... 

Soweit ich weiß, sind in Bibert, Pegnitz, Rezat, Schwabach und Rednitz auch Forellen besetzt. 
Heißt aber nicht unbedingt, daß die auch leicht zu fangen sind! 

Erstmal heißt es, daß Gewässer "lesen" lernen und das richtige evtl. (kurze) Beißfenster abpassen, bzw. dann am Wasser sein.... 
Aber wie Naturliebhaber und Lajos bereits schrieben, führt ein Zugang an solche Gewässer fast immer nur über einen Vereinsbeitritt! 

Tageskarten kosten durchschnittlich 12 - 15 € und du hast da ein recht geringes Tagesfanglimit von vielleicht nur 2 Fischen... 

Wenn du jetzt in einen Verein eintrittst, zahlst du für dieses Jahr nur einen anteiligen Mitgliedsbeitrag und evtl. Gewässerbausteine. 
Auf jeden Fall kommt Dir die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein billiger als wenn du dauernd Tageskarten kaufst! 

Zudem lernst du Gleichgesinnte aus der Gegend kennen, mit denen du dann Gewässer für Gewässer kennenlernst und welche Angelart /technik auf welche Fischart die beste ist! 

Zudem kannst du dich an vielen Vereinsaktivitäten wie Königsangeln, An- und Hegefischen beteiligen, selbstverständlich mußte du allerdings auch eine bestimmte Zahl von Arbeitsstunden ableisten!


----------



## Mescalero (24. Mai 2022)

Keine Chance ohne Verein, leider ist das so. Richtige Salmonidengewässer sind rar und es gibt weit und breit keine Tageskarten, ich wüsste jedenfalls keinen Bach im gesamten Mfr.
Für manche der Wiesenflüsse (Zenn, Rezat, Aisch etc) könnte es Karten geben und in manchen werden auch, wie Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb, Forellen besetzt. Diese sind aber zum größten Teil drei Wochen später schon wieder weg. Bei uns ist das jedenfalls so (Aisch).
Einige Vereine in FÜ/N haben allerdings ein extrem verlockendes Angebot an Gewässerstrecken, eigentlich muss man da nicht lange überlegen...


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Mai 2022)

Servus,
soweit ist ja alles geschrieben. Dein Plan ist in Mfr. praktisch nicht zu realisieren.
Früher konntest du bei uns (AK Noris) je nachdem wer gerade Vorstand war, als Gast zumindest zusammen mit einem Vereinsmitglied
an so mancher Salmonidenstrecke mit Tageskarte angeln.
Das ist leider vorbei.

Auch wie oben geschrieben, die Vereine, zumindest viele, schotten sich ab. Und das bei zunehmendem Nachwuchsmangel, steigendem Durchschnittsalter 
bei zugleich schwindenden Mitgliederzahlen!?! (Das war zumindest mein letzter Stand bei uns)

Daher werde ich nie verstehen, warum man Gastanglern (=potenziellen Neumitgliedern) sowas grundsätzlich verwehrt?!?
Zumal ja ein Vereinsmitglied permanet dabei wäre, welches ich als Vorstand bei den Ei**n packen könnte, 
falls es irgendwelche Verstöße gegen irgendwas geben würde. Ich hab darüber oft diskutiert, inzwischen ist mir das wurscht.
(Ich hatte zwei Bekannte für unseren Verein und seine Forellengewässer begeistern können, als es noch ging.)
Logisch ist das für mich nicht: Wenn ich jemanden für etwas gewinnen / begeistern will, dann hole ich doch mein bestes Geschirr aus der Vitrine...?!?

Man möge mich gerne korrigieren, vielleicht gibt es ja auch Gegenbeispiele, mal sehen wer sich hier noch äußert...

Mir ist natürlich klar, woher diese "Abneigung" gegen Tageskarten an Unbekannte kommt! Es gibt ja leider unzählige Ar*****cher,
die sich an keinerlei Regeln halten....

Ich verstehe das du nicht mitten im Jahr eine Jahreskarte erwerben willst, doch das ist leider nicht der größte Kosten-Posten.
Die meisten größeren Vereine erheben eine Aufnahmegebühr. Diese ist leider meinstens alles andere als billig, wenn auch durchaus berechtigt.
Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle rechtzeitig und gründlich umschauen, und zu den Vereinen die für dich interessant sind Kontakt aufnehmen.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Servus,
> soweit ist ja alles geschrieben. Dein Plan ist in Mfr. praktisch nicht zu realisieren.
> Früher konntest du bei uns (AK Noris) je nachdem wer gerade Vorstand war, als Gast zumindest zusammen mit einem Vereinsmitglied
> an so mancher Salmonidenstrecke mit Tageskarte angeln.
> ...


Hallo,

grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Bei uns (Nordbayerische Sportangler-Vereinigung) gibt es noch Tageskarten mit Begleitung, allerdings nur für bestimmte Gewässer und da gehören die mit Salmoniden nicht dazu. Auch gibt es bei uns bei Beitritt ab Jahresmitte einen ermäßigten Jahresbeitrag.
Zu den Mitgliederzahlen, da haben wir zugelegt. In den letzten drei Jahren sind wir um rund einhundert Mitglieder gewachsen, vermutlich auch wegen Corona.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ....Bei uns (Nordbayerische Sportangler-Vereinigung) gibt es noch Tageskarten mit Begleitung, allerdings nur für bestimmte Gewässer und da gehören die mit Salmoniden nicht dazu. ....


Servus nochmal, nur falls das nicht so ganz klar rüber kam: 
Tageskarten für Gastangler gibt es bei uns generell schon auch noch, aber eben nicht mehr für Samonidengewässer.

Da das ja scheinbar nirgendwo in der Gegend mehr möglich ist, frag ich hier in die Runde mal nach dem genauen Grund dafür. Kennt den wer?

Geht es dabei evtl. um das eventuelle "verangeln" der Trouts? Oder um das "wecken von Begehrlichkeiten" (=Schwarzangeln),
oder nur ums schnöde Geld (wobei zwei, drei Satzforellen sicher nicht teurer sind als z.B. ein schöner Zander).
Letztere Begründung ließe sich ja auch durch eine (noch) höhere Gebühr oder eine reduzierte Entnahme regeln...
Oder ist es ganz was anderes?!? __
Wie oben bereits gesagt, das ein Vereinsmitglied dabei ist, halte ich schon leider für notwendig.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MarkusZ (24. Mai 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> aber eben nicht mehr für Samonidengewässer.


Wenn das früher noch möglich war, jetzt aber nicht mehr, liegt der Verdacht schon nahe, dass sich die alte  Regelung aus Sicht der Vorstandschaft nicht bewährt hat.



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Daher werde ich nie verstehen, warum man Gastanglern (=potenziellen Neumitgliedern) sowas grundsätzlich verwehrt?!?



Die wahren Gründe wird Dir wohl nur Dein Vorstand selber nennen können.



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Und das bei zunehmendem Nachwuchsmangel, steigendem Durchschnittsalter
> bei zugleich schwindenden Mitgliederzahlen!?!


Trift nicht auf alle Vereine in MFr zu.

Gibt auch welche, wo man erst längere Zeit auf ne Warteliste muss, z.T. braucht man dafür auch noch Bürgen aus dem Verein etc. . etc. .


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Servus nochmal, nur falls das nicht so ganz klar rüber kam:
> Tageskarten für Gastangler gibt es bei uns generell schon auch noch, aber eben nicht mehr für Samonidengewässer.
> 
> Da das ja scheinbar nirgendwo in der Gegend mehr möglich ist, frag ich hier in die Runde mal nach dem genauen Grund dafür. Kennt den wer?
> ...


Hallo,

es geht hierbei nicht nur um Salmonidengewässer, bei uns und auch bei einigen anderen Vereinen werden eben nur für einige Gewässer Tageskarten in Begleitung ausgegeben. Wie gesagt, an die echten oder auch vermeintlichen "Schmuckstückchen" lässt kaum jemand Vereinsfremde ran und dies müssen nicht unbedingt Salmonidengewässer sein, wozu auch, die Gewässer eines Angelvereins sind in erster Linie für die Mitglieder gedacht und wenn jemand mal reinschnuppern will, geht das nur an einigen Gewässern und eben nur in Begleitung. Früher, vor vielen Jahren wurde das großzügiger gehandhabt, aber mit reinen Gastfischern wurden eben auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und deshalb ist man hier eben vorsichtiger geworden.
Auch kenne ich einige Vereine, da dürfen die Tageskartenangler nicht auf Raubfisch angeln, gar nicht so selten, diese Regelung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Mai 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Da das ja scheinbar nirgendwo in der Gegend mehr möglich ist, frag ich hier in die Runde mal nach dem genauen Grund dafür. Kennt den wer?
> 
> Geht es dabei evtl. um das eventuelle "verangeln" der Trouts? Oder um das "wecken von Begehrlichkeiten" (=Schwarzangeln),
> oder nur ums schnöde Geld (wobei zwei, drei Satzforellen sicher nicht teurer sind als z.B. ein schöner Zander).


Vllt. eine Mischung aus mehreren Gründen ? Es gibt z.B. auch noch die Kormoranproblematik, ausserdem erlebt Angeln wegen Karola sowieso einen Boom und wo viele Menschen-- da auch viele A....löcher wie du schon sagtest. Franken ist ausserdem arm an Gewässern, da vergisst man schon gerne die Gemeinnützigkeit zu der Angelvereine ja eigentlich verpflichtet sind.

Bei uns, ganz im Norden von Franken, wurden nach jahrzehntelanger sehr, sehr liberaler und günstiger Gastangelmöglichkeit der Preis für Gastkarten drastisch erhöht. Ganz klar um unerwünschte Leute vom Gewässer fern zu halten. Wir hatten Riesenprobleme mit Gruppen von osteuropäischen Zuzüglern die sich weder an Fang- noch an Köderbeschränkungen halten wollten. Die Deppen haben sich dann auch immer wieder zum nächsten (Privat-) Pächter durch gewildert. Der ist Ex-Polizist, hat ihnen aufgelauert und uns gleich mit verklagt, weil deren Karten bei uns ausgestellt wurden .
Nun büßen halt alle Gastangler, den Stress will keiner im Verein nochmal haben.


----------



## bobbl (24. Mai 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Servus nochmal, nur falls das nicht so ganz klar rüber kam:
> Tageskarten für Gastangler gibt es bei uns generell schon auch noch, aber eben nicht mehr für Samonidengewässer.
> 
> Da das ja scheinbar nirgendwo in der Gegend mehr möglich ist, frag ich hier in die Runde mal nach dem genauen Grund dafür. Kennt den wer?
> ...



In welchem der Akn Gewässer fängt man Zander ? 

Ich habe einen Gewässertipp: Happurger Stausee


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Mai 2022)

Ich kenne bei mir in der Gegend eigentlich nur ein Tageskarten - Gewässer, wo auch Forellen besetzt sind: Der Traumsee bei Keidenzell. 
Dort ist der Angeldruck jedenfalls sehr groß, grade an Feiertagen und Wochenenden! 

Egal, zu welcher Tages- und Nachtzeit. Da würde ich nie drin angeln, auch wenn ich in keinem Verein wäre. Bloss die  Fahrtstrecken und - zeiten zu idyllischen, ruhigen und nicht überlaufenen Gewässern sind recht weit und lange. Ob das für, im besten Fall 2 Forellen, ökonomisch ist, kann sich jeder selbst beantworten...


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Mai 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> In welchem der Akn Gewässer fängt man Zander ?
> 
> Ich habe einen Gewässertipp: Happurger Stausee


Servus Dennis,
zu 1) ich verstehe die Frage nicht!?!   
zu 2) jetzt wo du´s sagst, du hast recht, wurden / werden dort nicht mal Seeforellen gesetzt?!?


----------



## Mescalero (25. Mai 2022)

Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich eine Forelle am Haken, ist mir leider ausgeschlitzt. Ich hatte sie für eine Regenbogenforelle gehalten, Seeforelle könnte aber auch sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2022)

Oidaaa schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Das konnte ich mir schon fast denken.
> Ich möcht enur nicht mitten im Jahr einen Verein beitreten. Ich werde nur ab und zu zum fischen kommen über das restliche Jahr hinweg.
> 
> Gibts da Tageskarten? Gehört das nicht zum FV Fürth?
> ...



Hab dir eine PM geschickt.


----------



## bobbl (25. Mai 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Servus Dennis,
> zu 1) ich verstehe die Frage nicht!?!
> zu 2) jetzt wo du´s sagst, du hast recht, wurden / werden dort nicht mal Seeforellen gesetzt?!?


Zu 1: In den Noris Gewässern ist der Fang eines Zanders ein seltenes Vergnügen. Forellen gibt's hingegen deutlich mehr. 

Zu 2:
Laut Fangstatistik werden da auch nicht zu knapp Bachforellen besetzt.


----------

